# Illegal Weapon Loadout for Chaplain conversion.



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I finished him last Sunday, and have only just got round to taking some nice pics. I don't care about him not being able to take a thunder hammer, he looks cool with it. 


















Right who's first?!









All the Space Hulk Terminators converted to Ultramarines









My other Chaplain from my collection









Hi ranking Ultramarines in Terminator armour











And a little sneak peek of the entire collection. 4 Ultramarine Terminators in the centre are half finished, once they are finished the entire 1st company apoc formation can be fielded!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> Well I finished him last Sunday, and have only just got round to taking some nice pics. I don't care about him not being able to take a thunder hammer, he looks cool with it.


Yes, yes he does :grin:

Great conversion and awesome painting as usual. Some of the highlights on the silver don't look as tidy as the rest of the model, but that may well just be the light. 

Love the pose, love the shulkie terminators and love the UM bookcase!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing, and that's a lot of Ultramarines you have there .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet chappy mate! love the conversion and the paint job is ace!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

too much blue for my liking 

great body of work though...i wish i had bought the Space Hulk box simply for the termies...

+rep for all the work


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent stuff mate. Not too sure on the stance, it seems a bit "Strike a pose", if it was naturally, he'd be a bit more bent forward, and the weapon faces more perpendicular to the ground, but that's just minor.

What I love is the basing though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Exceptional work as always Gareth, you never fail to impress. And you are absolutely correct that he looks bad ass with the hammer


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

DAMN...Thats a ton of marines and armour! Im surprised you didnt lose your motivation in painting all them or did you and just came back to them?

Great paint jobs on them all. Those Dark Eldar look like they are about to get a beat down! LOL!


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks nice, dual wielding is always badass.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

what a great collection! and who cares if he cant have a hammer, its your collection your vision your dream, i thjink it look fantastic great painting great work


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a solution on how he can wield his hammer legally in a game. 

I just use the Black Templar rules for Apocalypse games. It's no different to me painting up stormraven in the colour of the Ultramarines and using Blood Angel rules in apocalypse.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is some fine conversion work. I definitely enjoyed seeing the whole army posted up on the bookshelf. I finally found some time to continue assembly of my own models today, and seeing them all out on the table was just awesome. I cant imagine what that must look like assembled and ready to play! Great stuff!


----------

